# Mic: IK00008, wich Cal-File??



## maxxpower (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi,
i was using the product ARC + IK00008, but the measurement made my monitors completely sound different....
This is the reason, why i want to try the Room EQ Wizzard and use a good EQ-Plugin instead 

Is there a special calibrating file for my IK00008 or wich one should i take?

Thanks
Maxi


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You will need a calibration file from the manufacture of the mic itself, or from a calibration laboratory like Cross Spectrum. If you can find a frequency response graph of the mic you could create your own calibration file from it. However, all mics will vary in response from one sample to the next, so that method would not be entirely accurate.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

